
Ask HN: What is your drink of choice while coding? - bsvalley
I don&#x27;t like hot drinks (coffee). So I usually go for a cold caffeinated drink. It took me a while to find the amount of caffeine. I started hard with one redbull or monster per day - then switched to 2 diet cokes per day for a while. I realized diet coke makes me angry and nervous, so I tried regular coke lately and it works perfectly.<p>What do you drink to keep you awake while coding?
======
hourislate
I drink a couple of cups of coffee in the morning and then water the rest of
the day. You got to eat right and sleep well. If your looking for stimulants
to keep you awake your doing something else wrong. Both Red Bull and Diet coke
are poison. Stay away from fast food.

------
cauterized
Water.

If you can wean yourself off your caffeine dependency, being well hydrated
will keep you awake better than caffeine - without crashes, withdrawals, or
ill effects on your sleep.

Sugary caffeinated drinks will compound the high->crash effect. And cause you
to put on weight. And screw with your metabolism (putting you at risk for
diabetes).

I also like to drink tea, iced in summer. One cup caffeinated in the morning
(a cup of tea has half to a tenth as much caffeine as a cup of drip coffee).
Unlimited herbal and decaf in the afternoon. Zero calories, or 5 per cup if I
add milk. No sugar.

If you need flavor and fizz to enjoy your drinks, may I suggest the flavored
seltzers such as LaCroix that are now all the rage?

------
ignorantguy
one morning coffee and 3 PM coffee!!

------
tony584
tea!

